# Homeland



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone been watching this on channel 4? I've watched the series and it gets better and better every episode! Brilliant telly and both Claire Danes and Damian Lewis are fantastic!


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

Watched it and loved it. Plenty of twists in the plot to keep you guessing :thumb:

Big Damian Lewis fan since I saw him in 'Band of Brothers' as (Major) Richard Winters - great acting in a awesome series IMO.


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Only watched the first episode last weekend and can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am thinking to watch it this Sunday.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thought it was excellent


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Watch the first one on 4od Ross, great first episode.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Loving it so far, I just knew it was going to be good from the trailer. Ross, if you haven't seen the first part definitely watch it on 4od, it's one of those types of series :thumb:.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Watched 3 episodes back to back last night and im officially hooked.

Brilliant


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

watched the first one last week and was hooked.the series one box set is available from torrent sites "I've been told".ive watched the full series now but won't spoil your fun but have to say very very good


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

watched all of season one cant wait for season 2 be a long wait though


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't really watch tv shows like this, but was curious considering all the hype it's been getting. Watched four episodes today and I'm loving it. Just want to know what happens next after every episode.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was great.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have season 1 ep 1-12 on the laptop and on 7 now


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

i think its fantastic! every week im trying to work out if he has turned or not!!

Lucky boys on here too - i'm just watching it week by week on C4 - only on the third aint we !


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Finished ep 9 last night. Watched 3 episodes back to back 

I'm away working all week, but for some reason only brought the 3 episodes with me. Wish I'd brought the last 3 too


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great show, always leaves you wanting a little more!!
Any Damien Lewis fans out there check out a 2 season show he did called Life
his character is brilliant! Oh and his partner in it is also hot....Bonus


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If you enjoy this program then check out the highly underrated Sleeper Cell too good for mainstream TV.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Liked it again this week look forward to next week


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Loved it saw the first episode the other week and then 'got' the entire series
Watched the lot over 2 days got to say it's great and hopefully season 2 will be just as good!


----------



## DannyL (Jan 9, 2012)

Homeland is a great story.
Damian Lewis is just the right man for the job.
I compare it a little bit with the serie called 'Life', where he was also a mysterious person. 

Waiting for season 2.........


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Watched the first - am sky recording it so will catch up soon!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Watch Sleeper Cell peeps, dare I say it's better than Homeland!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Also been watching Homeland. Seen the first four episodes so far. Would love to see them all back to back. Anywhere on the internet I can watch or download series? Thanks.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

started to watch sleeper cell ,very good


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just watched the last episode of Homeland from the first series. Very gripping! Not so much action over the series but very tense. Love it! Can't wait til the 2nd series!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

To save starting a new thread I'll resurrect this one. Here's a brilliant trailer for Season 2 of Homeland which starts at the end of September in the US. Based on when Season 1 was shown on C4 it may be coming here around February 2013.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looking forward to this, might watch season 1 again starting tonight.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cant wait


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes it was very good looked forward to it on a Sunday night


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

great series this... really good dramatic scenes!!!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Sweet! Hopefully be able to grab the whole season by end of the year then. Way too impatient to wait a week between episodes


----------



## pumatwin (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking forward to Season 2.


----------



## Eightball (Nov 21, 2005)

Season 2 airs in the States next month I believe, and then shortly after here in the UK on Channel 4 again.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Really enjoyed Homeland, but the original version shown on bbc4 Sky Arts earlier this year was better than the American remake. :thumb:

Anyway, Sleeper Cell Season 1 >> Homeland Season 1


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Tips said:


> Really enjoyed Homeland, but the original version shown on bbc4 earlier this year was better than the American remake. :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, Sleeper Cell Season 1 >> Homeland Season 1


Original version on BBC4? What you on about? What did I miss?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> Original version on BBC4? What you on about? What did I miss?


My bad, it was broadcast on Sky Arts earlier this year :thumb:

The original version of Homeland is called 'Hatufim' aka Prisoners of War.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Damien Lewis was on BBC news this morning being interviewed on the red carpet for the opening of series 2,and he was talking with an American accent! Didnt he used to be English?!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

7th October (this coming Sunday) at 9pm on C4 :thumb:.


----------



## DannyL (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes! A few days..
I wait so I can watch 3/4 episodes after each other


----------



## Sh00ter (Jun 11, 2006)

I watched the season opener when it was aired in the States, this new season looks like its gunna be a good one!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a quick heads up that the inspiration to Homeland, the original series called 'Hatufim' aka Prisoners of War is showing again on Sky Arts 1.

Just get it series linked peeps. :thumb:

*Sun 28 Oct at 3am *, Sky Arts 1 & HD


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Havent watched any Homeland yet, but its next on my list after Sons of Anarchy.

Tips you are my tv guru. If i ever get to watch just half the programmes you've watched, then i shall die a happy man :thumb:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Homeland has already been renewed for a 3rd season of 12 episodes.
:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tips said:


> Just a quick heads up that the inspiration to Homeland, the original series called 'Hatufim' aka Prisoners of War is showing again on Sky Arts 1.
> 
> Just get it series linked peeps. :thumb:
> 
> *Sun 28 Oct at 3am *, Sky Arts 1 & HD


Just looked on my Sky guide and it states its the 6th episode of series 1?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Just looked on my Sky guide and it states its the 6th episode of series 1?


I'm really sorry Steve, my TV guide is showing the same  - such a brilliant TV series.

The good news, it's the second repeat broadcast in six months, I'll give a heads up on this thread when it's showing for the third time. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Your forgiven


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Love this programme. Just got back from America and watched the first 5 episodes of series two yesterday! Love it. Waiting for Sunday to come so I can watch the 6th on Channel 4.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive only just finished Season 1!!! Need to start on Season 2 - managed to avoid anything in the papers / TV etc that might give it away!!

Cant Wait!

Rich


----------

